# My horses love the water and so do I



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

OMG! So cute!! Way cool!!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Jealous. I love swimming on horseback, just have nowhere nearby to do so.


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah, I am lucky, have 5 mins to ocean and a minute to the lake...


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

that looks so fun!  my friends and I are taking our horses to the beach in july  i cant wait. I hope my boy will go in the water!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Lovely pictures!! I like the bitless riding ;-) Do show some more!!


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok, I have like milions :0) 

A friend cantering my Lexi along the water: 










My brother and his girlfriend, never even touched a horse before... so first at a walk: 










... and then at a canter... was so much fun and pretty good for 2 novice riders :0)


----------



## SGM (May 31, 2012)

Great pictures!


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Love them! Such happy horses! Where do you live? I'm very jealous.


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

Loyalty09 said:


> Love them! Such happy horses! Where do you live? I'm very jealous.


Awwweee, thanks. Vancouver Island, Canada :wave:


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Just lovely!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## HunterJumper3D (May 31, 2012)

Your so lucky! I have never gotten the chance to see if my boy will go swimming! Looks like tons of fun!!!


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

Island Horselover said:


> Awwweee, thanks. Vancouver Island, Canada :wave:


I'm from the Island too yay! Thought the scenery looked familiar haha!


----------

